# Durable Gloves / Mitts



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought some $65 Dakine gloves a few years ago and they have been great. They have a rubber/textured material on the palm side, but I don't do many grab, so I might not be the best resource for glove reviews. The gloves are great at keeping my hands relatively warm and dry and they are they best I have ever purchased.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I love my Level Gore Mitts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes DaKine gloves are awesome! Love mine very warm and durable


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, i'll be looking at Dakine and Level.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

+1 more for dakine mits. i've had the same ones jay does for the past 3 years as well and just this season they're starting to tear a bit on the palms.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

I've also got the Burton Impacts, as well as Burton RPM and Defcon Man In Black. I've got a thing for animal hide :/

I'd definitely recommend springing for the Impacts because a) the wrist protection is excellent b) the palm is rugged c) they are quite waterproof d) they're the warmest gloves I've work. They do have a break-in period though, 2 or 3 sessions. I got mine on sale for $26.00 so look around, they're worth every penny for the peace of mind alone.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have Swany crossover mitts and they rock. I had a pair of Drop gloves that served me well for 3 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I have some burton mittens and some grenade leather mittens. the grenades are defiantely getting wore because of grabs and they are losing their water resisitance, however, the burtons I have had for probably 5 years and just this season I have decided its time for them to check into retirement. theyve been very wonderful, they have that sort of tezturized rubbery material on the palms...

I dont like gloves. maybe try a thinner set of mittens so you dont get so sweaty and I have gloves for pretty much any temperature range. I DEFINATELY glove up according to temperature...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I have the same problem, my gloves keep tearing at the palm but mainly at the tip of the fingers, I've been through many higher end and lower end, most brands, my older brother though has a pair of kevlar coated ones which he has had atleast 10 years (no kidding), no tearing what-so-ever. I 've bee looking for a pair of those but haven't found anything to match those. Anyone know of any kevlar coated ones (preferably all the way over the fingertips) I would be willing to part with a fair sum for a pair of those.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the OR(Outdoor Research) mitt shells. I'd buy the gore tex mitts if you can. Make sure to get the model with the grippy rubbery palm and thumb. You can wear thick mitten fleece liners if it's cold out, or smaller mitten liners, or any thickness glove liner also. I've had mine for many years and they work great.

MDC


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll only get Rome, Drop, and Burton gloves. I like the Burton AK Tech, the Rome Hoss, the Drop Roots, Rome Emblem, Burton GMP R.P.M., Burton Might Mit, Drop Apex.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got mine Rome Index gloves, the warmest in their line. Not sure about durability since I've worn them once, walking the dog, this morning. I can say they are very warm, but not very dexterious. I'm sure they will pad out a bit since they are brand new and I've never had leather gloves before, but I don't expect much since these are supposed to be warm gloves and more insulation means less finger freedom. I love them and I'm pretty sure they'll be better than my Dakine gloves.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a number of different gloves I use... I have Dakine Bronco GT's for early and late season use, some Celtek mittens, Burton Pinnacle Unders etc.

I bought these Swany's last year and they are the best I own[X-CELL II GLOVE (SX-43) - Swany Gloves


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

how are celteks? i'm tempted to get some -- they look and feel nice but they don't seem very durable or waterproof. i'm using leather burtons right now -- i like the durability and flexibilty of leather. plus if i ever get buried by an avalanche i can eat them.


----------

